
Ask HN: How to collect payments for a SaaS web app? - drankula3
I&#x27;m creating a monetizable business-oriented web app. I know it will charge based on either a per user basis or with a multi-tier setup. How do I actually go about collecting payments? If you&#x27;ve created a SaaS, how did you collect payments?
======
davismwfl
Depends on a few factors. Your home Country is one, if in the U.S. and the
values are typically sized for credit cards, then use Stripe. Stripe is the
easiest one to use, they are quick and things just work. Only time I've seen
people complain about Stripe is when you are running a business that is in the
no-no banking zone (e.g. porn etc).

I've personally used Stripe, and I've also done integrations with FirstData
directly amongst some others. Stripe is easy and quick, and you can get better
than 2.9% with them if your volume picks up.

If you are in the Enterprise range of pricing, e.g. 10's of thousands of
dollars per client per month than you typically want to invoice and be paid
via ACH/Wire.

~~~
ajeet_dhaliwal
Stripe here too for Tesults
([https://www.tesults.com](https://www.tesults.com)) and also invoicing paid
via transfer for larger sales. Good for more than just the US, a bunch of
countries are supported, 34 currently:
[https://stripe.com/global](https://stripe.com/global)

------
seanwilson
I use [https://paddle.com/](https://paddle.com/) for
[https://www.checkbot.io/](https://www.checkbot.io/) (a Chrome extension for
SEO), primarily because they act as a reseller and handle all EU tax
obligations for me. Fastspring and Gumroad are other ones to consider if this
is appealing.

Let me know if you've got any questions. Generally you need to list all your
requirements, narrow down the payment provider that does what you want and
follow their integration guides. You generally integrate your SaaS with them
using web hooks.

------
srikanthsrnvs
Stripe is really nice if you have a discount code for the first xxx$. I found
it really expensive without a promo code @2.9% or something around that
depending on volume

